

Ask HN: Short Programming Problems - mikeboydbrowne

I&#x27;m a CS student working for an investment bank this summer and I want to make sure that I write a little code (~10min) every day. Is there a book&#x2F;online list of problems I can draw from this summer
======
a3n
[http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Pearls-2nd-Edition-
Bentley...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Pearls-2nd-Edition-
Bentley/dp/0201657880)

The classic Programming Pearls is not exactly a book of problems, but a book
of ideas.

You can probably examine a few of the ideas and play with them like toys. Toys
are more fun than problems.

------
smt88
If there's any piece of open-source software that you like and use, maybe you
could try to fix some bugs for that? Once you know a project, it's possible
that each bug would take only a few minutes, especially if it's new and
growing.

It's also a great boost for your resume.

------
josephkern
The C Programming Language, Second Edition; Ritchie and Kernighan; has end of
section and end of chapter problems that are pretty good. Especially if you
want to learn C.

------
mirashii
Generally, just searching for CS interview questions should give you a good
number of questions which you should be able to spend a short amount of time
on daily.

------
tienthanh8490
[http://www.codewars.com/](http://www.codewars.com/)

------
brudgers
There is a constant stream of 10 minute challenges on StackOverflow.

------
jklein11
projecteuler.net

------
tylermac1
reddit.com/r/dailyprogrammer

Many good problems there regularly.

